# Working Principle of Heat sink



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

A heat sink is an environment or object that absorbs and dissipates heat from another object using thermal contact (either direct or radiant). Heat sinks are used in a wide range of applications wherever efficient heat dissipation is required; major examples include refrigeration, heat engines and cooling electronic devices.

Read More: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heatsink


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

man now dont temme u r goin to post evy wikipedia article here..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 28, 2007)

^^yea intel, u plannin to do that kya?

n this is a tutorial?? _Thread Reported_


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

well i thought users were supposed to post *their* tutorials in their section not someone else's .

hey @Intel_Gigacore , y don't u download the XML formatted articles from wikipedia n then i'll write u a script that'll post all the wikipedia articles from that XML file onto digit forum


----------

